# Why is our baby attracting all the wrong ones?



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We refused one family as their child just didn't behave herself and the mother wasn't going to spay the kitten until she was 12 months old.
We refused another when she was messing around and then decided she couldn't get transport to visit the kitten and had so many excuses... Wasn't sure why she couldn't get transport when she was a mobile hairdresser! But after lots of one liner e -mails and not getting any further we decided she wasn't the right person for our baby especially when she had bought another kitten and was selling it on because it wasn't loving enough.
Another person wanted her for breeding but kept all their queens outside...not what we wanted for our girlie.
Another worked from 9 till 5 and the kitten would be left alone and kept outside with his moggy even though he lived near a busy road.
Another called today and asked us to take £200...she is for sale at £360...her husband told her she could have one if it was free?????
We had one person who has had to give backword but hopes to have one of Wispas next litter, he would have been perfect but he had a burst pipe in his home and is having to move out after it caused so much damage until the insurance restores his home, a grade 11 building...he was disappointed but it can't be helped.
Apart from this person we have had one time waster after another, why are we attracting all the wrong ones?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It must be so frustrating for you. Poor little Rosie  She is such a gorgeous girl too:001_wub:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Chin up ... The right people are just around the corner ... Sending hugs and all mine have there paws crossed for you ... X


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

ah she is sooo sweet i cant believe your having all this trouble xx idiots!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

She's either waiting for Jordan's mum to change her mind or she's not meant to go anywhere 

Such a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I think its a sign that this gorgeous lady is to stay with you x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

is this pretty common , to have loads of unsuitable enquiries ? 

I have no idea why she's not attracting a super special person , she's beautiful  poor Rosie , I hope she gets the home she so deserves soon xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have people like this contact me weekly - this weekend I spent a long time communicating with a lady - she seemed nice if a little 'feeble minded' (not the sharpest pencil in the box but not the bluntest either) - eventually she asked to be put on the waiting list, decided to choose purely on personality etc and indicated that her granddaughter liked cat shows etc. So I asked her if she would like to show.

Next email - sorry just got an older kitten today - there are no older Selkirks from reputable breeders in this area (and she wasn't willing to travel) so she's gone back yard to get a cheaper one. Why waste 1/2 my day if that's what you are going to do! 

I have two potentials for NEXT years litter and that's it really. Still time, for both Rosie and me.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Rosie! She is so beautiful too!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

spid said:


> I have people like this contact me weekly - this weekend I spent a long time communicating with a lady - she seemed nice if a little 'feeble minded' (not the sharpest pencil in the box but not the bluntest either) - eventually she asked to be put on the waiting list, decided to choose purely on personality etc and indicated that her granddaughter liked cat shows etc. So I asked her if she would like to show.
> 
> Next email - sorry just got an older kitten today - there are no older Selkirks from reputable breeders in this area (and she wasn't willing to travel) so she's gone back yard to get a cheaper one. Why waste 1/2 my day if that's what you are going to do!
> 
> I have two potentials for NEXT years litter and that's it really. Still time, for both Rosie and me.


Maybe she bought one of those rare, short haired, tabby Selkirk Rex's that are often advertised on a certain website


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont know why the advert didnt work, i think she is meant to stay with you. xxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> She's either waiting for Jordan's mum to change her mind or she's not meant to go anywhere
> 
> Such a gorgeous little girl!


I'm still trying  I can't get her out of my head!! :001_wub:

What's her temperament like, Sharon? Is she chatty, bold, brave? Is she the more reserved of the litter or one of the most manic? Is she drawn to other cats or is she more people-orientated?

Like the others say, maybe she's just meant to stay with you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

She's stunning :001_wub: 

I always believe that things happen for a reason and I think she's meant to stay with you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes im too thinking..fate!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is waiting for Jordan to talk her mother into having her.....


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Spid I am sorry to here you are having these sort of people contacting you too, it is very frustrating isn't it? Such a shame they decide to go to bybs instead, all they will get is probably a load of problems and will cost them more in the long run when they buy them cheap from bybs.
Good luck and I hope more people contact you for one of your babies.If it helps we can swap links if you like and we will add your website link to ours? 


JordanRose she has a lovely temperament, loves a cuddle, very playful, very mischievous too and will make a leap on to your back or bite your toes when you least expect it lol. She is chatty and always runs to say hello when she sees me first thing in the morning and is especially chatty when food is coming. She's still a little dot, the smallest of the litter but can hold her own and can stand up to her siblings, definitely not reserved, she's a little live wire,she is up every morning at 3am with her siblings, as their room is directly above our bedroom it sounds like an herd of elephants running round rather than five cute little kittens lol. 

We do have someone coming to view her tomorrow so fingers crossed this time. I'm not holding my breath though, I will believe it when I see it. The man seems genuinely interested. Will let you all know how things go.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep happy to add you to my links. The more the merrier. I bleive it will all come right in the end - Bomber is only just back from the stud so loads of time yet.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope this man is all that you want in a prospective owner 

She sounds wonderful, and will make someone very happy indeed :001_wub: It's a shame that that person won't be me but maybe one day I'll add to the brood (perhaps even one of yours at some point!)

Having discussed it with my Mum, on a more serious level, it doesn't seem like the right time to be taking on another really. I'm finishing uni in 3 weeks and will be job-hunting but I can't possibly know how long that will take. I'd hate to struggle to afford her upkeep. She deserves the very best 

Once I'm in a stable job with a predictable income I'll be able to re-assess my situation. Hopefully won't take too long!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Another called today and asked us to take £200...she is for sale at £360


Controversial as this may seem, try putting the price UP.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> Controversial as this may seem, try putting the price UP.


Has been known to work!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know the breed or the area but £360 seems low to me for a pedigree kitten.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a litter of puppies a while back and this one particular puppy wouldn't sell.I had loads of people saying if someone drops out will you consider us,then when i got back to them they had other plans.I had one very rude person(she was lovely while she was here)decide she wanted her,left a deposit and changed her mind the next day.Anyway i had a lady phone me about a week later regarding her neighbours son.He had aspergers and really wanted a dog and had been helping and walking the neighbours dogs for the best part of a year and his parents felt he had earnt the right to have a dog.The father and son came to view the pup(it was a very naughty puppy)and the minute the son picked her up she was as calm and still as she could be and i knew this was the right home for this puppy.So sometimes don't always work out straight away because there is a better oppertunity around the corner.Good luck with finding a good home for your baby girl.It is usually when you decide that you might keep them that the right new owner comes along.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

you expecting kittens spid?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think people have a cheek asking you to lower the price of a kitten, if anyone has asked me, and only happened twice,i tell them its a kitten, * NOT * a piece of furniture
I think its a good idea to raise the price, then you could reduce it,on your terms for a lovely new prospective owner that you really like


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Spid we will add your link to our website tomorrow.

Havoc I did put the price up but had no replies so brought it down instead. She was originally £375 then we put it up to £400 but this didn't get any response. The price of Orientals and Siamese around here are usually between £350 and £400, there are a few further north which ask £500. 

We bought Xenia on the active from a well known breeder who does a lot of showing and judging and she only charges £400 for both non active and active.

Firedog that is a lovely story of how your Pup went to a new home with the boy with aspergers. We were all for keeping Rosie and then this person said he would like to view her tomorrow.

Jaycee I was quite shocked at the person who asked us to take £200 for her, these people have no idea how much a kitten costs the breeder with food,litter, vaccinations, microchipping, etc etc. Her husband wanted her to find a free one too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> you expecting kittens spid?


Hopefully - will know in 9 days.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't understand people, I have £500 put away for when I eventually find my MC baby, ( I am not sure but I may have found her ) but due to being so cautious I lost out on the boy they are a vibrant red classic tabby from Aiszia and they are very close to me, just waiting for the breeder to get back to me again for a visit on Saturday.  but I have no idea how much they are so just put that money away for it, otherwise I would end up spending on the three mouskateers 

Viv xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

She got the right one today though SB 

So pleased for both Rosie & you , wonderful news


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou Tincan, we are so pleased for Rosie, she will be well and truly doted on we are sure.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou Tincan, we are so pleased for Rosie, she will be well and truly doted on we are sure.


Ooh has Rosie found a new home ?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Had a lovely lady contact me today - but really either wants an adult or to wait until next year if a kitten. As I only have the one queen I don't have any adults.


----------

